# Siri and Model 3



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I've read stories and seen video of owners using Siri to control the Model 3. Electrek had a story recently highlighting the addition of Siri support for Model 3 in March.

Example: "Siri, unlock my car" or "Flash my lights" or "How much range do I have left"

I have the app installed and I have Siri enabled for the Tesla App, but she either says she can't do that, or directs me to the Tesla app.

Has anyone gotten this working? Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mine works, but I didn’t do anything different than what you did.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmm...which commands are you using with success?

I'll try them verbatim and if it doesn't work in a couple of days, perhaps if I deactivate and activate Siri or reinstall the app it might help.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Hmm...which commands are you using with success?
> 
> I'll try them verbatim and if it doesn't work in a couple of days, perhaps if I deactivate and activate Siri or reinstall the app it might help.


Try these!

Hey Siri... what's my car's charge level?

... are my car's doors locked?


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Bumping this thread... I just enabled this function in the app settings (ios) and it says "You'll need to open Tesla to complete this request." and then prompts me to open the Tesla app. I have a iPhone X and ios 12. I also don't see any Siri shortcuts available to add for Tesla... this is very humbling....


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

When I go to shortcuts app, I don’t see Tesla show up. I see all the iOS functions. Is it suppose to show up there?


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

I don't see anything there --- but if you swipe right to get to widgets, which I didn't even know about until this morning, you see the Tesla app (which you can put at the top) and if the car wakes up it will show you quick controls such as unlock.

But the big issue now is that verbal commands to Siri result in a request to open the app... from reading the forum it appears that verbal commands (unlock my car) used to actually perform the action requested, and that behavior has changed for some (or all) lately.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

The Shortcut feature needs to be written into the apps and the Tesla app currently does not have any Shortcuts added. The Remote S app has a bunch of Shorcuts written into the app and allows you to do all kinds of things with your Tesla using Siri. There is even a bunch of Tesla Shortcuts posted on Reddit that you just have imported and use.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Golden Gate said:


> Bumping this thread... I just enabled this function in the app settings (ios) and it says "You'll need to open Tesla to complete this request." and then prompts me to open the Tesla app. I have a iPhone X and ios 12. I also don't see any Siri shortcuts available to add for Tesla... this is very humbling....


I get the same thing.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Golden Gate said:


> I also don't see any Siri shortcuts available to add for Tesla... this is very humbling....





Babar Batla said:


> When I go to shortcuts app, I don't see Tesla show up. I see all the iOS functions. Is it suppose to show up there?





Flashgj said:


> The Shortcut feature needs to be written into the apps and the Tesla app currently does not have any Shortcuts added. The Remote S app has a bunch of Shorcuts written into the app and allows you to do all kinds of things with your Tesla using Siri. There is even a bunch of Tesla Shortcuts posted on Reddit that you just have imported and use.


there's a thread for the Siri Shortcuts. You do not need Remote S, as the Shortcuts go directly to the Tesla API.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tp clarify, support is not built in to the Tesla app nor Shortcuts, you need to manually enter scripts into the shortcuts app, and the Siri Shortcuts thread links to the reddit posts where you can download those shortcuts.


----------



## is2scooby (Feb 2, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Try these!
> 
> Hey Siri... what's my car's charge level?
> 
> ... are my car's doors locked?


Wow. That's amazing! Thank you.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Siris voice is now muffled over the Tesla Bluetooth. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## cottsak (2 mo ago)

The ‎Remote for Tesla app appears to still be maintained and supports Siri and the Apple Shortcuts app.


----------

